# Lenovo motherboard drivers?



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi,

All options has failed. I have been given free support on a new forum. They can not do much more to help me. All solutions has failed. I downgraded from Vista to XP. I need a motherboard driver since without the drivers for the motherboard the chipset and the onboard video can not recognize there is a motherboard. I know i have a Lenovo motherboard but i am not sure what is the model or serial is. Where can i find that info besides opening the PC tower? My PC is way different then most. On the side of my PC i do not at all have a serial or product key i just have the license key for windows. I am not sure why i don't have it, it is odd to me and the people try to help me. Where can i get the motherboard drivers from? I looked at http://www.lenovo.com and the closest i get is a core chipset. That won't do any good without the actual motherboard drivers. Well thank you all. Hopefully i get replies.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Use

PCWizard








System Information for Windows (SIW)
Belarc Advisor
Mitec System Information

to find information on your board. It's probably an Intel, but those apps will tell you.


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Elvandil said:


> Use
> 
> PCWizard
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. OK i got PC Wizard. I hope this output is useful. Will someone tell me where can i download the motherboard drivers from? Here is my output.

Product :	7387A32 
Version :	ThinkCentre XXXX 
Serial Number :	LX0AWEM 
Unique ID :	Unspecified 
Start mode :	Unspecified

OEM Information : 
OEM #1 :	BB:2N26A


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Does it show any more information about the board or chipset? The "chipset drivers" are actually what you need to look for.


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Elvandil said:


> Does it show any more information about the board or chipset? The "chipset drivers" are actually what you need to look for.


How about this information?

General Information : 
NorthBridge :	nVidia nForce 430 
NorthBridge :	AMD K8 Bridge 
SouthBridge :	nVidia nForce 410/430 MCP

NorthBridge Information : 
Architecture :	Northbridge 
Manufacturer :	nVidia (Legend Ltd) 
Codename :	C51 
Revision :	A2

NorthBridge Information : 
Architecture :	Northbridge 
Manufacturer :	AMD 
Revision :	00 
Bus Speed :	200.9 MHz 
HyperTransport Clock :	1000 MHz 
Upstream :	16-bit 
Downstream :	16-bit 
HTT max. Support :	2000 MHz 
RAM max. Support :	DDR2 (800 MHz)

Memory Information : 
Type :	DDR2-SDRAM PC2-4100 
Frequency :	258.3 MHz 
DRAM/FSB Ratio :	CPU/7 
Supported Channels :	Dual (128-bit) 
Activated Channels :	Single 
ECC Diagnostic :	No 
CAS Latency (tCL) :	4 clocks 
RAS to CAS (tRCD) :	4 clocks 
RAS Precharge (tRP) :	4 clocks 
Cycle Time (tRAS) :	12 clocks 
Bank Cycle Time (tRC) :	17 clocks 
Command Rate :	1 T 
Shared Memory (video) :	Yes

Physical Capabilities : 
Multi-Processor :	No 
128-bit RAM :	Yes 
ECC :	Yes - Disabled 
ChipKill ECC :	Yes - Disabled 
HTC :	Yes 
DRAM Scrub Rate :	Disabled 
L2 Cache Scrub Rate :	Disabled 
L1 Cache Scrub Rate :	Disabled

APIC Information : 
Version :	1.01 
Maximum Interrupts :	24 
IRQ Handler enabled :	No

Device Capabilities (PCI) : 
I/O Access :	No 
Memory Access :	Yes 
Bus Master Capable :	Yes 
Special Cycle Recognition :	No 
Memory Write & Invalidate :	No 
VGA Palette Snoop :	No 
Parity Error Response :	No 
Cycle Wait :	No 
System Error Line :	No 
Fast Back-to-Back :	No 
Detects Parity Errors :	No 
User Defined Format :	No 
PCI 66Mhz Bus Support :	Yes 
New Capability List :	Yes 
PCI Support :	Hyper-Transport 
PCI Support :	Hyper-Transport


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There you go. You have an Nvidia Nforce chipset.

Try here:

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/ScannForce.aspx?lang=en-us

It will install an ActiveX and tell you what driver you need.


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Elvandil said:


> There you go. You have an Nvidia Nforce chipset.
> 
> Try here:
> 
> ...


It's not letting me download it. I even tried to go to download drivers and all it does is sit at a page.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try lowering your internet security or checking your firewall and antispyware options to see if ActiveX is blocked.

Or try this page:

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

Fill in the boxes for your Nforce 430. You will need to know which display adapter you have.

This seems to be the one:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_nf4_winxp32_8.26_11.09.html


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Elvandil said:


> Try lowering your internet security or checking your firewall and antispyware options to see if ActiveX is blocked.
> 
> Or try this page:
> 
> ...


I don't know where to get ActiveX from and neither of them nVidia sites are working for me so i did a google for my driver and i downloaded it and the same happens as everytime i try a chipset driver. Cannot install. It found the hardware but a problem has occurred.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Here's the Lenovo site for your system: http://www.ibm.com/products/finder/...&sid=580137471191095416089&cc=us&Ntt=7387-A32
Maybe the drivers will install from their site.


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Triple6 said:


> Here's the Lenovo site for your system: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/quickPath.do?quickPathEntry=7387A32
> Maybe the drivers will install from their site.


Well is there any other options and solutions left? No Lenovo won't install either. Yes i was managed to download it from their site but after installing the drivers it always goes find. The problem i am having is add new hardware. I am using the wizard and it's not finding the SM Bus Chipset properly.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

When you clicked on my link did it take you to your system? I just checked the link and it no longer works. In case the link never worked your machine-type model is 7387-A32 or try this link: http://www.ibm.com/products/finder/...&sid=580137471191095416089&cc=us&Ntt=7387-A32
Also try installing the System Update 3.0 utility, it should detect and download all the necessary drivers and software for your system.


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Triple6 said:


> When you clicked on my link did it take you to your system? I just checked the link and it no longer works. In case the link never worked your machine-type model is 7387-A32 or try this link: http://www-1.ibm.com/support/search...=utf-8&cc=us&spc=&stc=&Submit.x=41&Submit.y=7
> 
> Also try installing the System Update 3.0 utility, it should detect and download all the necessary drivers and software for your system.


Sir, I don't understand what you want me to do. I just want my hardware to work that's it. I do not understand.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try Safe Mode. Uninstall all that you have installed and try installing fresh in Safe Mode. Then, restart in normal mode.


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Elvandil said:


> Try Safe Mode. Uninstall all that you have installed and try installing fresh in Safe Mode. Then, restart in normal mode.


How do i put XP in safe mode?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The type-model of your computer is 7387-A32.

The link I originally posted wasn't correct, I've fixed it now so it will take you to the downloads for your computer.

Or install the System Update 3.0 utility and it should install the correct drivers for you. Here's the link for the System Update 3.0 utility: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-66956
Once installed run it and have it look for updates.

To get into Safe Mode you press F8 just as Windows XP begins to load. See here: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/chsafe.htm#02


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Triple6 said:


> The type-model of your computer is 7387-A32.
> 
> The link I originally posted wasn't correct, I've fixed it now so it will take you to the downloads for your computer.
> 
> ...


I did install the update but it's not looking for the drivers. I found it hard to use the site you corrected because i have no clue where to search for my model at.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

This link takes you to your system: http://www.ibm.com/products/finder/...&sid=580137471191095416089&cc=us&Ntt=7387-A32


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Triple6 said:


> This link takes you to your system: http://www.ibm.com/products/finder/...&sid=580137471191095416089&cc=us&Ntt=7387-A32


Tried it. No luck with the SM Bus Controller. What other options do we have open? I tried like every driver on the market. SM Bus was found gave me a message so i choose the recommendation option then it says cannot install this hardware. My Ethernet card and Audio card it recognized easy. What is the problem with my SM chipset?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you have the Service Packs installed for XP.

Have you tried pointing the Found New Hardware Wizard to the path for the IBM NVIDIA drivers of C:\swtools\drivers\chipsets\q2chp02us13\SMBus ?

Are you sure the System Update doesn't have the option for downloading drivers? I've used it before with great success.


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Triple6 said:


> Do you have the Service Packs installed for XP.
> 
> Have you tried pointing the Found New Hardware Wizard to the path for the IBM NVIDIA drivers of C:\swtools\drivers\chipsets\q2chp02us13\SMBus ?
> 
> Are you sure the System Update doesn't have the option for downloading drivers? I've used it before with great success.


Thank you so much. No Service Pack yet but i didn't point it to that directory. Please bare with me. That was one yellow question mark. Second yellow question mark is Video Controller (VGA Compatible) nVidia GeForce 6100. I just look at Lenovo and see if i can get it from there.


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you so much.

Solved close the topic please and mark it solved. You guys are the best.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Install Service Pack 2 and visit the Microsoft/Windows Update site to at least install Windows Installer 3 if not to install the Critical and Optional updates by doing a Custom scan. You should always install Service packs prior to installing drivers as in many cases they are either required or will overwrite some drivers.


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Triple6 said:


> Install Service Pack 2 and visit the Microsoft/Windows Update site to at least install Windows Installer 3 if not to install the Critical and Optional updates by doing a Custom scan. You should always install Service packs prior to installing drivers as in many cases they are either required or will overwrite some drivers.


Where do i get Service Pack 2 from?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you go to Windows Update it will download as part of the updates. You will need to visit Windows Update several times to get all the updates.


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Triple6 said:


> If you go to Windows Update it will download as part of the updates. You will need to visit Windows Update several times to get all the updates.


Is there a way to automatically download the updates from Windows Update?


----------



## php111 (Sep 14, 2007)

Also what is the website for Windows Update?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Windows Update should be at the top of your All Programs list or accessible from Internet Explorer by going to Tools and then Windows Update.


----------



## Craigstar (Nov 19, 2007)

Triple6 said:


> The type-model of your computer is 7387-A32.
> 
> The link I originally posted wasn't correct, I've fixed it now so it will take you to the downloads for your computer.
> 
> ...


Because of all the Vista complaints, Lenovo has been selling the XP Pro recovery discs for this and many of the Vista machines for about $50 US. If you continue to have problems, this is the easiest way out. I have 20 of these machines and have downgraded 19 of them to XP Pro using this software (it's the generic Lenovo OEM license for this machine model only).
Why not start 'clean' from the beginning and have the disks for a security blanket, if you're going to hold on to this machine?


----------

